# any experience with Citadel 1911s



## armywags (Feb 19, 2012)

I am looking to get a Citadel 1911 and i was wanting to know if anyone had any experience's good or bad. all will be appreciated


----------



## user17168 (Oct 1, 2011)

same as rock island, same factory in phillipines, solid well-built for the price, but like any 1911 when you go smaller in size you have more problems

i got rid of all my 1911s a while back, even my thousand dollar kimbers would fail eventually, full circle back to glock, i hate tinkering with guns to make them reliable


----------



## armywags (Feb 19, 2012)

thank you for the information


----------



## Apollo46 (Jan 2, 2011)

Go with a RIA if you're looking to get into the 1911 platform. I think that the 1911 is a very solid platform, and haven't any real issues with mine.


----------



## user17168 (Oct 1, 2011)

If only rock island would put out a lightweight aluminum weapon (carry size) they could really compete, seems that all the high end carry 1911s are aluminum framed


----------



## bfisher1970 (Mar 15, 2012)

There are a few differences between the Citadel and the RIA.
Citadel has:
polished feed ramp
checkered wood grips
wider slanted serrations
better fitted small parts
skeletonized trigger (new RIA has this I think)
forged slide (may be on RIA also)
2 ACT mags

Just off the top of my head

Well worth the extra few buck IMO.


----------



## armywags (Feb 19, 2012)

thank you for the info


----------



## tgill (Aug 13, 2010)

*may I suggest the Taurus*

I have the Taurus PT1911 and it is a fantastic gun. Very well built with all the wistles and bells you would find in a gun twice its price. At about 500 rounds and no misfeeds or issues


----------

